# Halloween 10 Pt.



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

After hunting ducks the morning of 10.31.15 and having a small buck run a doe right by me at the lake I decided to hit the tree stand for an afternoon hunt. I didn't see a single deer from 4:00 - 5:30 when i caught movement in the standing corn up the hill from my stand. I saw the rack and knew he was a shooter (at least to this duck hunter). He was moving through the corn about 80 yards out. I hit the grunt tube and he turned and came down to about 60 yards. I hit the grunt tube again and he turned down to 40 yards and started walking parallel again. He entered a washed out area of corn and stopped. I knew this was the best shot i would get and took it. I saw the arrow hit a little far back and the buck jumped. He never ran. Just walked up through the corn and into a cut bean field. He stood there for a good three or four minutes and walked back down into the woods maybe 100 yards from my stand. He went behind some trees and never came out. I got out of the stand with maybe 15 minutes of light left and retrieved my arrow. Lots of dark red blood, but I knew the shot was not great. I went down to the house and it started to rain. At 9PM the rain was still coming down and I knew a blood trail would soon be gone. I took the spot light up and went to where I hit the buck and found good blood sign through the corn and into the bean field. I tracked it down to where i last saw the buck. As i scanned the woods with my light his eyes lit up. Not eyes laying on the ground dead, two eyes up and alert looking at me. He slowly stood up and started walking. I turned off the light and headed back to the house instantly. I thought for sure i had bumped him to the next county, but with the blood trail washing away I thought it was my best bet.

The next morning I headed into the woods. The blood trail was gone and the buck was not where i saw him last. I looked and looked. No sign of him. I set my bow down to continue looking. No luck. I came back for my bow in the area i saw him last and as i approached from a new angle, there he was. Laying next to an old log and no more than 15 yards from where i saw him the night before. I went nuts and danced like a crazy person. Not a world record buck, but one i am sure proud of.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Good recovery ! And nice deer !


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice story and thats a good deer congrats


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Great buck, well done!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good looking buck. Congratulations


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Shooter in my book !!!! Great job backing out. Well done


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent retrieval and buck!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Seaturd said:


> Excellent retrieval and buck!


Nice buck.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea he's a stud. Congrats!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Dang Nice Buck! ^5! Congratulations!!!


----------



## steel'n eyez (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats that's a nice bucl


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Always a blessing to harvest a good buck.


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, great buck!


----------

